# The Machinist's House - Nov 2014



## Cachewoo (Oct 28, 2014)

Named by Brickworxs

Accompanied with Little Oz 

A truly fascinating explore especially if your into old school printing & typography.

Just sitting in the darkness with the camera still in the bag, it was easy to imagine the 
printing press shuddering into action with the smell of inks and oils mixing in the air. 

I truly hope this place makes it. 

A special thanks to Brickworx for letting me in on this one  Cheers fella. 

Thanks.


https://flic.kr/p/pEUF23 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/popjuv https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/oJ2U2P https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/poomcGhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pCKip9 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/por5Do https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pEUP7w https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pooDDf https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/oHZ6xS https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pEQDug https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pEANo2 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pom7L8 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/oUcMmK https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pooiDL https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/oUcMbV https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/poonQw https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 28, 2014)

I loved this place last time when brickworks done it,and you have done a lovely set of shots here..so many nice ones..I do love the machine built into the barley twist table though.with it own chair..thanks for sharing these lovely photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 28, 2014)

place has seen alot of action lately an alot of stuff moved from my visit few weeks ago, some beautiful shots though, especially the older sewing machine an chair combo


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 28, 2014)

Great set of shots. Nicely done.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice - good to see your take on it fella....lovely mooch this, especially convinient for us local lads


----------



## decker (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting pics, smashing !


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 28, 2014)

Stunning photos there, love the sewing machines


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cracking set of images.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 28, 2014)

Super stuff pal.


----------



## freeclimb (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, really nice shots, looks like a very interesting site. I always find it fascinating to do sites with so much of the occupiers identity and character left. Good work.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

This is fantastic mate. Top photos indeed. I wouldn't mind a mooch around here and houses weren't normally my thing, ask Mockingbird! Haha. 
Also, you visited here in November 2014? You use a time machine? Hahaha.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the quality to your photographs! They're all lovely, the last one has to be my fave tho! 
Looks an amazing location too. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 29, 2014)

Great to see your shots Cachewoo, you got some crackers there. Here's a selection of mine from our time-travelling mooch.

Echoing Cachewoo, I want to thank Brickworx for the heads up on this place. It's certainly a special one and gets my nomination for best new find in Surrey for 2014.

















































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, both stunning sets of pictures of an amazingly atmospheric place. Especially impressive that you went into the future to see it ;-)


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 29, 2014)

Another amazing set of photos there oz


----------



## brickworx (Oct 29, 2014)

Lovely set there Oz....very nice mate.


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Again..great pics !


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 29, 2014)

Great set of pics from here must have been a sunny day. Love the upstairs sewing machine.


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice Oz and a pleasure to meet your tripod for the first time  thanks for all your kind comments folks.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice photos, makes me want to have taken more myself! Looked a lovely day for it with nice lighting in the pics as a result...Great stuff mate.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 30, 2014)

Cachewoo said:


> Nice Oz and a pleasure to meet your tripod for the first time  thanks for all your kind comments folks.




Yep, I'm guilty of buying too much kit and not using it, so I figured it was about time to slow down a bit and start bracketing some shots to feed photomatix. Apologies to the haters for the HDaargh if it's not to your taste


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 30, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Nice photos, makes me want to have taken more myself! Looked a lovely day for it with nice lighting in the pics as a result...Great stuff mate.



Many thanks. Cachewoo was like a kid in a toy shop here, so while I did have to drag him out after 3.5 hours, we benefitted from some great light at the end of the day.


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 30, 2014)

I love this house, some great photos! Love the one of the sewing machine glistening in the sun


----------



## Potter (Nov 1, 2014)

I love places like this. So much random stuff.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow you 2 , great shots, so totally our kind of thing. Look forward to the guided tour


----------



## brickworx (Jan 14, 2015)

Mars Lander said:


> Wow you 2 , great shots, so totally our kind of thing. Look forward to the guided tour



Not much chance of that - its been robbed apparently.....here are bad people that lurk in shadows of the Urbex world.


----------

